# Home advantage to the West in Finals



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Early in the afternoon, the Connecticut Sun edged the New York Liberty 60-57 to sweep the Eastern Conference Finals. The Sun came into this postseason as the No. 1 seed in the East with the Monarchs No. 4 in the West, but both teams finished the regular season 18-16.
> 
> The home-court decision came down to who had the better record against the opposing conference.
> 
> ...


http://sacbee.com/content/sports/story/10974172p-11891505c.html


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

WHoop! Whoop! If it's the Monarchs who advance!
ERRRR!!! If it's Seattle.


If Seatlle play Connecticut, I'm rooting for the Sun. However, if my monarchs play conn., Sacto all the way!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I was disappointed that Sacramento didn't close this thing out and get some rest before having to go east to start the Finals. Tomorrow night's game will be a war. If Sue tries to play, that will be an even bigger mess. I can see her throwing up all over the court. It is obsurd for her to even try to play the day after surgery. No other occupation would let a worker do that.

It is actually reckless and inconsiderate to the other players in the league and I am surprised that the Union isn't chiming in. It really doesn't set a good precedent.


----------

